# Always Pain/Bloating/Tenderness/Etc on the Right Side



## Pinskers (May 16, 2013)

So, unfortunately I've now gotten to the point where nothing but stimulants gets me to go. However, even though these stimulants are harsh and "clean me out" (I'll have about two to three normal stools before the floodgates open and then have two to three bouts of diarrhea in less than a 12-hour period), I'm still experiencing pain/tenderness on the right side of my abdomen, as if there's still stool in there, which shouldn't really be possible if I'm that empty. Any cramping I have always happens in this area as well.

The last time I went to my GI, he said it wasn't a concern, and I'm seeing him again Thursday, but should I mention it again? What could be causing this?


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

You might have an enlarged area in your colon that stool is collecting in. I have similar symptoms. The only thing that has ever helped me is colonics. Please read my recent post about colonics helping me. I wish you the best.


----------



## Dianaearnshaw (Feb 22, 2013)

You could try taking daily fresh sauerkraut and kefir. Both excellent probiotics which can regulate bowel movements.


----------



## Bing (Apr 15, 2013)

Same here, always just the right side.

I recall having too much beer a while back, the next day I was symptom free... the entire day.

How would that work?


----------



## Bing (Apr 15, 2013)

Dianaearnshaw said:


> You could try taking daily fresh sauerkraut and kefir. Both excellent probiotics which can regulate bowel movements.


I started fermenting veggies, so I have fresh real sauerkraut daily now, but kefir... health store kefir would be ok right?


----------



## Dianaearnshaw (Feb 22, 2013)

Shop bought kefir is a good place to start. Just a teaspoon three times a day to start then build it up until you are having 100ml 2-3 times a day. If it helps you can then make it yourself!


----------



## Bing (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you.

Are we talking about the same kefir? I was having up to 500 ml a day lol.

I bought this kefir:

http://www.heirler.de/kefir-mild-500g.html


----------



## Dianaearnshaw (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes it's the same stuff. I think home made is more potent usually. I always add a little caution as some people get some unwanted side effects if it is not introduced gradually!


----------



## Bing (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## commtr (Jun 10, 2013)

I'd get a colonoscopy if you haven't gotten one recently. Right lower abdomen would be either ascending colon, appendix (or even small intestine.) My wife has a friend (45-yo woman) who recently was having gastrointestinal issues, the doctors eventually determined it was due to appendicitis.

In any case, a colonosocpy to examine the ascending colon would be a good idea.

In the meantime, drink sufficient water throughout the day and do regular aerobic exercise. Google "target heart rate" if you don't already know the proper way to do aerobic exercise. Cardiovascular exercise has a direct effect on the digestive system.

Additionally, try enteric-coated peppermint gel caps which have a benefiical effect on motility for some people.


----------

